# Cut myself with a chainsaw today



## Tinstaafl

Had some spare time today, and a neighbor offered me my normal rate to take down two trees he's been worrying about. So I fired up the old Stihl and took 'em down, no problem.

But. Whaling and flailing at de-limbing, with the saw getting heavy because I haven't done that sort of thing for a while... I finished a cut and let the saw drop. Right onto my leg. 

All praise to the man above and his minions who watch over me. I had let go of the throttle and the chain was all but stopped. Don't let your guard down, guys!


----------



## rbsremodeling

Damn


Was the sun not shining out doors while you were cutting the tree


----------



## Tinstaafl

rbsremodeling said:


> Was the sun not shining out doors white you were cutting the tree


I can tell you it was shining for sure after I got up the nerve to look at the leg!


----------



## rbsremodeling

Tinstaafl said:


> I can tell you it was shining for sure after I got up the nerve to look at the leg!


Where there brown stains in your pants


----------



## willworkforbeer

Tinstaafl said:


> Had some spare time today, and a neighbor offered me my normal rate to take down two trees he's been worrying about. So I fired up the old Stihl and took 'em down, no problem.
> 
> But. Whaling and flailing at de-limbing, with the saw getting heavy because I haven't done that sort of thing for a while... I finished a cut and let the saw drop. Right onto my leg.
> 
> All praise to the man above and his minions who watch over me. I had let go of the throttle and the chain was all but stopped. Don't let your guard down, guys!


I've got a nice little scar in about the same place from a chainsaw. I was 15? and rancher hands me a chainsaw (never used one before) and tells me to make slash piles. Then he walks off and leaves me miles out in the woods by myself. Not wanting to look like a sissy or lose the job I went back to work when it quit bleeding. Scared the living hell out of me though.


----------



## Tinstaafl

rbsremodeling said:


> Where there brown stains in your pants


I ain't no dummy. I allus wear muh brown pants when doing that kind of work. :biggrin:


----------



## Tinstaafl

willworkforbeer said:


> Then he walks off and leaves me miles out in the woods by myself.


Good lord, what a douchebag. I'm all for starting kids young, but that young I'd never hand a chainsaw, let alone walk away. I know people who won't let their 14 year olds run a lawnmower.


----------



## Darwin

Tinstaafl said:


> Had some spare time today, and a neighbor offered me my normal rate to take down two trees he's been worrying about. So I fired up the old Stihl and took 'em down, no problem.
> 
> But. Whaling and flailing at de-limbing, with the saw getting heavy because I haven't done that sort of thing for a while... I finished a cut and let the saw drop. Right onto my leg.
> 
> All praise to the man above and his minions who watch over me. I had let go of the throttle and the chain was all but stopped. Don't let your guard down, guys!


Forget the scars.. bro, you're in a need of some tannin :shutup:


----------



## willworkforbeer

Tinstaafl said:


> Good lord, what a douchebag. I'm all for starting kids young, but that young I'd never hand a chainsaw, let alone walk away. I know people who won't let their 14 year olds run a lawnmower.


Well I know I hadnt turned 16 (maybe I was 14, thats when we got our drivers liscenses) because thats when I left home. He was one tough SOB, had a tree fall on him, screwed him up good but still worked like a dog. Ahh the good ol' days. Not.


----------



## Tom Struble

glad your ok Tin:clap: well at least as ok as youve ever been:thumbup:


----------



## BobsLandscaping

Chainsaw chaps are good for preventing that kind of thing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It looks like you were trying to carve up a freezer burnt turkey!!!

I started running a 011 when I was 12 with my dad. That is all my parents heat with is a wood burner.


----------



## genecarp

Thanks for the reminder, and i am glad you are OK, G:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Hmmm, that'll make me think twice the next time I fire up to do some tree trimming around the house in dungaree cutoffs.:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Dumb a$$ :laughing::blink:

Glad you're OK.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Darwin said:


> Forget the scars.. bro, you're in a need of some tannin :shutup:


Them's _farmer_ legs, yuh whippersnappers! Haybales, briars and brambles soon teach you to protect that precious skin. Besides, if you saw a pic of me in shorts, you'd know why I don't wear 'em. :laughing:



BobsLandscaping said:


> Chainsaw chaps are good for preventing that kind of thing.


So's fear, and that's served me well through many a cord of wood. Complacency is the evil demon.



loneframer said:


> Hmmm, that'll make me think twice the next time I fire up to do some tree trimming around the house in dungaree cutoffs.:blink:


I now have a pair of half-cutoffs I'll let you have for a very reasonable sum.


----------



## rbsremodeling

There has to be an osha rule against having legs that white


----------



## katoman

Lucky boy!! Had a guy working for me years ago who had his chainsaw kick back into his face. ( not while working for me ) Anyway, his nickname was "caveman" 'cause that's what his face looked like. Nice guy though.


----------



## SLSTech

rbsremodeling said:


> There has to be an osha rule against having legs that white


Nope - just some Public Decency laws on the books like wearing a warning stating eye protection is highly recommended (i.e. sunglasses)

Tin - glad your OK


----------



## knucklehead

Glad you are OK. Did you learn anything?


----------



## neolitic

Happy to see the leg is still
firmly attached. :thumbsup:

Also I see I'm not the only one
who doesn't wear short pants. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You guys probably have all the hair worn off your calves from wearing tube socks your whole life.

I grew up on a farm, bailing hay, straw, spreading sheet, all that jazz. I could not take the heat with long pants or long sleeves, I dealt with the marks and crap on my arms. Chicks like scars.


----------



## Tinstaafl

knucklehead said:


> Glad you are OK. Did you learn anything?


Nope. I *re*learned respect for [and fear of] the saw.



neolitic said:


> Also I see I'm not the only one
> who doesn't wear short pants. :laughing:


Heck, at one time it was a badge of passage. These youngsters around here probably never even read about it, but back in the day, they didn't waste the money on long pants for little kids. You only got 'em when you were presumably old enough to take care of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You guys probably have all the hair worn off your calves from wearing tube socks your whole life.


So? That just means I don't have to shave 'em. :w00t:



> Chicks like scars.


Then they can have them. I'm not particularly into what it takes to create one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My Dad's calves are bald from wearing long pants and tube socks his whole life, I still laugh when he wears shorts, they shine in the sun.


----------



## Leo G

I can wear shorts all summer, but seeing as I don't go out in the sun for any extended period of time I always have ghost white legs. Get teased about it all the time.


----------



## CScalf

I can't stand wearing shorts to work, at home and out and about doesn't bother me, but work, I hate it, If I kneel down and there is dog shiit there and I was wearing shorts I would freak, or mud or anything else like that, I hate anything getting on my knees, don't know why always been that way, so I wear jeans to work, the guys look at me like I am nuts, It could be 90 plus degrees, and I will show up in jeans doesn't matter what the job is, roofing, siding, whatever I am always in jeans.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I am in shorts as soon as it is above 55. I hate the heat, I cant wait for winter to come back.


----------



## Dustyrose

Close call. Glad your okay. 

My old man wonders why I want to pay someone $1,200 to take down the 60' maple in my back yard. I told him it's because of the telephone lines and neighbors garage. I need someone insured and experienced. I really can't stand the thought of him getting hurt. He has 5 other saws he can play with.


----------



## KTK

"There has to be an osha rule against having legs that white"

Thats why you wear shades man.


----------



## Leo G

KTK said:


> "There has to be an osha rule against having legs that white"
> 
> Thats why you wear shades man.


I'd fail that test year round.:blink:


----------



## mmike032

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am in shorts as soon as it is above 55. I hate the heat, I cant wait for winter to come back.


 me too, barefooted or sandles also unless I working.
its been in the 100s here all week, supposed to be 104 today w/ a heat index of 114:blink:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

Tinstaafl said:


> Had some spare time today, and a neighbor offered me my normal rate to take down two trees he's been worrying about. So I fired up the old Stihl and took 'em down, no problem.
> 
> But. Whaling and flailing at de-limbing, with the saw getting heavy because I haven't done that sort of thing for a while... I finished a cut and let the saw drop. Right onto my leg.
> 
> All praise to the man above and his minions who watch over me. I had let go of the throttle and the chain was all but stopped. Don't let your guard down, guys!



You call that a cut? I've received worse from my cat.:jester:

Seriously though....bullet dodged. Chainsaws can a whole lot of damage in a very short time. One of my best friends (and mentor) was killed by a chainsaw. Glad to see it was so minor.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

CScalf said:


> If I kneel down and there is dog shiit there and I was wearing shorts I would freak,


Easier to clean the poo from your knees than from your pants.:laughing:

And I agree with compacency=the devil.

I'd just like to add...IMO, so does fear. Respect is the key. Knowing what your tools are capable of and respecting that power...that is what saves lives and limbs. Unfortunately, it also saves scars:sad::laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

ChainsawCharlie said:


> You call that a cut? I've received worse from my cat.:jester:


Yep, me too. I just couldn't resist teasing all those guys who would tune in looking for pics of a bloody stump. :laughing:

But yeah. I've known a few guys who had a split second change their lives forever. I just got my religious refresher dose.


----------



## neolitic

Tinstaafl said:


> Heck, at one time it was a badge of passage. These youngsters around here probably never even read about it, but back in the day, they didn't waste the money on long pants for little kids. You only got 'em when you were presumably old enough to take care of them. :thumbsup:


I always thought it was because
a kid would outgrow a pair of 
long pants faster.
The short pants are already.....
short. :laughing:
Yeah, it was a big deal....
the first Easter suit with
big boy pants! :clap::laughing:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

We always got our new pants (Levi') two sizes too big. Fortunately, I was always one of the bigger kids in class, so my rolled up pant legs rarely got laughed at.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Damn! That was a close one.:wheelchair:


----------



## neolitic

ChainsawCharlie said:


> We always got our new pants (Levi') two sizes too big. Fortunately, I was always one of the bigger kids in class, so my rolled up pant legs rarely got laughed at.


In my grade school jeans came 
two ways....rolled up cuffs, or with 
wear lines that showed how many 
times they were unrolled as you grew.
Kinda like tree rings. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

neolitic said:


> In my grade school jeans came
> two ways....rolled up cuffs, or with
> wear lines that showed how many
> times they were unrolled as you grew.
> Kinda like tree rings. :laughing:


 Today, kids just pull them down farther so they reach their ankles, no need for cuffing and uncuffing.:thumbsup:


----------

